
Lenovo could be the first company to launch a foldable smartphone in October - snaky
https://www.gizmochina.com/2018/10/01/lenovo-foldable-smartphone-debut-october/
======
advizon
This seems interesting, but highly unlikely. I can't see foldable phones with
the current technology.

